

Bad news for iO6 users: Google not planning a maps app - yogrish
http://www.firstpost.com/tech/bad-news-for-io6-users-google-not-planning-a-maps-app-467597.html

======
yogrish
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/25/eric-schmidt-google-
hasnt-s...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/25/eric-schmidt-google-hasnt-
submitted-a-native-google-maps-app-to-apple/)

------
cleverjake
bad title - he just said they haven't submitted anything. it says nothing
about planning.

